# flying to rockies__420??



## jerz_hardpack (Jan 6, 2009)

I've flown multiple times since 9/11 with a small amount of nugz in my pocket, but with the new introduction of body scanners at major airports I am very hesitant. Sometimes I would hide some in checked luggage/board bag but as I get older I become more paranoid. Has anyone flown recently with accompanied by Dr. Greenfield? Comments appreciated.. (except if you're a wisea$$).


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

There is plenty where you are going, dont jeapordize your trip.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get a jar of peanut butter put it in a ziploc bag scoop out some peanut butter shove it in there then cover with peanut butter and reseal it and put it in your checked luggage. Fed Ex your shit out to you they don't check. Get ass raped on local prices. There's options.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Get ass raped on local prices.


Or get yourself in the postion to get your ass raped literally...:dunno:



BurtonAvenger said:


> There's options.


 ^x2


----------



## jerz_hardpack (Jan 6, 2009)

AdrenalinPlease said:


> There is plenty where you are going, dont jeapordize your trip.


very true. thx for the input.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

You are risking a lot bringing green with you. I'm sure a bored TSA agent would have a field day with you even if it was only a little bit.


----------



## jerz_hardpack (Jan 6, 2009)

thx for talking me out of this, glad i posted. i know greens are all over the place in MT, and yep, those TSA would have a field day with a white boy going on vacation. enjoy the season.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

bringing weed to colorado would be like bringing a sandwich to a buffet. there's no need


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> bringing weed to colorado would be like bringing a sandwich to a buffet. there's no need


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I fly with herb all the time. I have a med card in Washington but that won't help if I get caught any where else though. 


The golden rule is.......If you can get it through security you are good. Luckily I am always leaving Seatac airport with herb and my card is good in Seattle .



I also agree about Colorado. Lots of herb there. Maybe just fly with a doobie. That should hold you over till you get to the resort or hotel.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

all great advice. We do the FedEx thing, works perfectly every time : )


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone that flies with weed is dumb as hell. I fly quite a bit for work. K-9s are becoming fairly common place in airports.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a med card and fly with herbs all the time. Fuck this country for not letting me fly legally with my fucking medication. It is absurd to think that crazy people can take their bottle of pills everywhere they go but I can't take my fucking bag of weed. 



This country is stupid.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

that1guy said:


> I have a med card and fly with herbs all the time. Fuck this country for not letting me fly legally with my fucking medication. It is absurd to think that crazy people can take their bottle of pills everywhere they go but I can't take my fucking bag of weed.
> 
> 
> 
> This country is stupid.


Feel free to leave anytime!


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Anyone that flies with weed is dumb as hell. I fly quite a bit for work. K-9s are becoming fairly common place in airports.


While I tend to agree with your statement...it's worth mentioning that dogs @ the airport are trained for sniffing explosives, not drugs.

Thought I'd throw that out there for anyone who still has enough balls to bring bud w/ them to the airport. You're rolling the dice with the full body scanners now!


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

bbissell said:


> Feel free to leave anytime!


Well, I am happy to say that I can go anywhere on the west coast and not get hassled about it. Even when we go back home to Alaska, it is more or less legal. It is when I am headed east that I ever get nervous about having a bag with me. 


BTW, I would love to move to BC.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Why even risk it? You could prob hook up with in a few hours of arriving.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Keep in mind if the TSA finds your stash, you are probably going to get arrested, even if it is legal in what ever state you are in. These are Federal agents and weed is still illegal under Federal law. I certainly wouldn't fly with it. I know plenty of people who do. With how readily available it is, it's probably easier to bring a bill with you and buy it locally once you arrive.


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

that1guy said:


> Well, I am happy to say that I can go anywhere on the west coast and not get hassled about it. Even when we go back home to Alaska, it is more or less legal. It is when I am headed east that I ever get nervous about having a bag with me.
> 
> 
> BTW, I would love to move to BC.


Possession is legal in Alaska (Alaska Marijuana Penalties - NORML). However, *traveling* with bud is illegal anywhere you go...especially via airplane. It's not just this country; you can't do it in the Netherlands either (i.e. Amsterdam). Believe me when I say that if you were caught with anything - regardless of what state you're in - you are going to be harassed or possibly arrested. Despite what someone else has mentioned here, the TSA *are not* Federal agents and to quote them directly:

*TSOs cannot make an independent determination as to whether a passenger’s documentation is sufficient to authorize possession of marijuana under State law. Law enforcement officers must be contacted even if a passenger is carrying a State-issued cannabis card or other documentation indicating that the marijuana is for medical purposes.*

Calling our country stupid or saying that you'd move to BC on what appears to motivated by smoking bud alone seems kind of silly.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

that1guy said:


> I have a med card and fly with herbs all the time. Fuck this country for not letting me fly legally with my fucking medication. It is absurd to think that crazy people can take their bottle of pills everywhere they go but I can't take my fucking bag of weed.
> 
> 
> 
> This country is stupid.


Probably because medication serves a purpose, where carrying weed for "medical" uses is just a bad excuse for saying your back hurts.

It's kind of like saying, "No officer, I really need this coke, I have narcolepsy and it keeps me awake!"


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

trucktown;355050
[B said:


> _TSOs cannot make an independent determination as to whether a passenger’s documentation is sufficient to authorize possession of marijuana under State law. Law enforcement officers must be contacted even if a passenger is carrying a State-issued cannabis card or other documentation indicating that the marijuana is for medical purposes._[/B]
> 
> Calling our country stupid or saying that you'd move to BC on what appears to motivated by smoking bud alone seems kind of silly.


It is my right and duty as an American to question laws based on lies. And yes, there are a lot of reasons right now why I think this country is stupid. Not just because of prohibition. I also have had security find my herb at the Airport. Do you want to know what the Port Of Seattle police had to say.........

"This is not the crime of the century. You can go sir."


And you are apparently not listening to what I have to say. I would love to move to BC. Not because of any mj laws. There are an entire slew of reasons why I think that BC is more appealing to live in then the US. Thanks for telling me what motivates me in life, you sure know what you are talking about


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

that1guy said:


> It is my right and duty as an American to question laws based on lies. And yes, there are a lot of reasons right now why I think this country is stupid. Not just because of prohibition. I also have had security find my herb at the Airport. Do you want to know what the Port Of Seattle police had to say.........
> 
> "This is not the crime of the century. You can go sir."
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be surprised when someone assumes that's your motivation after you call America stupid, and then say you'd love to move to BC, immediately following a rant about how you should be able to travel with bud. Apparently I'm not "listening to what you have to say" even though you haven't mentioned anything else that would lead us to believe why you'd want to move to BC or why you hate America. Sorry?


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

ASS OUT OF U AND ME.


and if you have to know.....My top 3 reasons for prefering BC over the US:
Health Care
WAY better schools for my children
Whistler


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

that1guy said:


> ASS OUT OF U AND ME.
> 
> 
> and if you have to know.....My top 3 reasons for prefering BC over the US:
> ...


Yup, never assume, guess you got me there...

Even though I smoke bud I'm pretty combative about it. I think the current medical marijuana system is a total joke...and I say that as a card holder.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

That was a fun debate. I am with you on the Med MJ thing though. It is a joke. California is way to easy to get a card, but there are despensaries to purchase herb from if you need it. Washington is super hard to get your card and we are just now seeing people open dispensaries. Until recently there was no legal way to get the stuff.

I have a card mainly because my stomach is all fucked up. I am missing 2 feet of small intestines and have had 7 stomach surgeries. Herb is the only reason I can eat or digest food sometimes. I actually need the stuff compared to most people who just want to have it.

You are kewl bro. Thanks for being a good sport!!!


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

that1guy said:


> I am with you on the Med MJ thing though. It is a joke. California is way to easy to get a card, but there are despensaries to purchase herb from if you need it. Washington is super hard to get your card and we are just now seeing people open dispensaries. Until recently there was no legal way to get the stuff.
> 
> I have a card mainly because my stomach is all fucked up. I am missing 2 feet of small intestines and have had 7 stomach surgeries. Herb is the only reason I can eat or digest food sometimes. I actually need the stuff compared to most people who just want to have it.


What bothers me in CA are all of the med school failures who are now "doctors" and making more money than high end surgeons who actually HELP people. Some of these guys are making steep 7 figure salaries on handing out cards alone. It's the most simple thing on earth: go to said clinic, pay $150 up front, tell the doctor your fingernail hurts, walk out legal. I suppose I'm a major hypocrite since I renew my card every year...but I'm simply protecting myself in the rare event that I'm ever in a situation where I can get busted. I wouldn't do anything but laugh if these guys all got shut down. Besides, even if you aren't "legal" then the harshest penalty for possession is a $100 ticket that is easily disputable.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

trucktown said:


> Calling our country stupid or saying that you'd move to BC on what appears to motivated by smoking bud alone seems kind of silly.


Throwing people in jail for smoking bud, and collecting a paycheck for doing same also seems kind of silly.


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

david_z said:


> Throwing people in jail for smoking bud, and collecting a paycheck for doing same also seems kind of silly.


People don't go to jail for just smoking bud. The one's who do are usually violating parole or something similar...in which case you can get thrown in the slammer for drinking just as easily. Just sayin'...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

trucktown said:


> People don't go to jail for just smoking bud...


I think you're missing the point.

If you want to pick nits, well sure you aren't going to end up in real prison, you might end up in jail depending on circumstances and/or until someone can bail your ass out, etc. but even if you don't end up in jail they'll fuck up your life right quick: you'll definitely miss your flight and lose all that money. You'll probably get fucked for a few hundred bucks worth of fines. You could lose your job, etc. 

Anyone who does that for a living is far beyond "silly".


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

trucktown said:


> People don't go to jail for just smoking bud.




ummmm...... yes. yes they do


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

david_z said:


> I think you're missing the point.
> 
> If you want to pick nits, well sure you aren't going to end up in real prison, you might end up in jail depending on circumstances and/or until someone can bail your ass out, etc. but even if you don't end up in jail they'll fuck up your life right quick: you'll definitely miss your flight and lose all that money. You'll probably get fucked for a few hundred bucks worth of fines. You could lose your job, etc.
> 
> Anyone who does that for a living is far beyond "silly".


Well, you're right, I'm not sure what your point is? Busting people at the airport for bud in their bag is stupid, agreed. The people who sign up for that kind of work are more often than not pretty lame, agreed.

Subjecting yourself to consequences that you're well aware of is stupid though IMO. It's not like I agree w/ the law that says I can't bring herb on an airplane...but if I'm aware of the law, ignore it, and get busted then I can't really blame anyone other than myself. Right?

Besides, according to 'that1guy's experience and the TSA rules that I listed, the whole "getting busted" scenario isn't necessarily a problem at all airports.


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> ummmm...... yes. yes they do


You will not go to jail for simply smoking bud. Parole violation? Sure. Smoking while you're driving? Possible. Sitting in your house smoking a joint? Impossible.

What people fail to realize when arguing the point “The U.S. wastes X amount of tax dollars every year on drug related charges” is that the *majority* of those in jail would remain there regardless of whether or not marijuana was legal. *Possession and usage alone makes up an extremely small percentage of the incarcerated* and they’re almost always jailed in conjunction with other charges (parole violation, long criminal history, etc.) In other words, their chances of being locked up are high even if they aren’t taking bong rips all day.

When you’re part of a major court case such as one where the charges are related to massive cultivation and distribution it’s even hard to be jailed on that alone. The most common way of getting HARD time is when there’s tangible evidence displaying that you’ve been making a large amount of *unreported income*. That obviously prompts the question about who would be _stupid_ enough to report drug dealing income, right? You’d be surprised. Smart drug dealers with high risk of exposure (the majority?) typically have powerful legal counsel and a savvy accountant. There have been many cases where the brains behind massive operations avoided jail time by showing a history of paying taxes on every dollar earned. Admittedly, lying about your occupation is a punishable offense, but your chances avoiding the slammer sky rockets when you cover your tracks through mitigating tax violations. RICO Act Violations (i.e. racketeering) still come in to play at this point although if it’s a first time offense – as big as it may be – you’re still going to likely get away with a harsh probation, house arrest, community service, etc. and not jail time.

I doubt that it holds any merit here on a public internet forum but I have a lot of experience with this particular subject. I can say with 100% certainty that people rarely, if ever, go to jail on marijuana charges alone. The vast majority of states have turned possession/usage charges in to petty misdemeanors and those that haven’t have little power when it comes to making a decision to use state or county resources on something so minor. The exception(s) to the rule, however, are some of the aforementioned scenarios I mentioned earlier.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

Does the thread title get changed to "everything you need to know about marijuana rules and regulations, including but not limited to medicinal marijuana"


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

dude, I personally know people who have served time in jail for multiple offenses of possession of marijuana. first time its generally a fine (somewhere around 500 dollars). the second time you're most likely on probation and you're busted for violating probation. after the second offense you can easily serve a few months in jail. third time, many states and courts use a three strike policy where you're automatically doing jail time on a third drug offense. it rolls up exponentially with each and every offense.

Marijauana is a schedule 1 drug. the federal gov't classifies it in the same group as heroin and other hard drugs. they take weed seriously. even though common sense says they shouldn't, the law says they do. 

and of course, the cop are always going to tack on additional bullshit charges like disorderly conduct, public drunkenness, disturbing the peace, etc etc...


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

How come when I watch COPS on TV they always throw the guy in jail after finding drugs in the car? I don't think I've seen one guy just go off.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Keep in mind if the TSA finds your stash, you are probably going to get arrested, even if it is legal in what ever state you are in. These are Federal agents and weed is still illegal under Federal law. I certainly wouldn't fly with it. I know plenty of people who do. With how readily available it is, it's probably easier to bring a bill with you and buy it locally once you arrive.


My ex-roommates uncle is a former Narc and now does Airport security (in California). His uncle apparently said that it was totally legal to go through security with marijuana. Even if you don't have a card, it is very possible because requiring someone to disclose their medical history (ie asking if they have a prescription for the weed they're carrying) is a breach of privacy. As always, when dealing with the popos, *keep your mouth shut!* Also, Federal agents aren't going to waste their time prosecuting individual users. (unless they want to flip you) They'll either turn a blind eye or turn you over to the local PD.

Either way I think you're best option is to meet up with someone you meet online (like here.) who has a card and get them to hook you up with some of Denver's finest in exchange for a six pack.




Shocktroop531 said:


> Marijauana is a schedule 1 drug. the federal gov't classifies it in the same group as heroin and other hard drugs. they take weed seriously. even though common sense says they shouldn't, the law says they do.
> 
> and of course, the cop are always going to tack on additional bullshit charges like disorderly conduct, public drunkenness, disturbing the peace, etc etc...


I'm going to agree with trucktown here. The Feds don't bother themselves with small time drugs of any variety. State and municipal police do but only cocaine and heroine because the fed pays local governments to prosecute those drugs (but not marijuana.) I can also say from personal knowledge that felony charges related to marijuana will not get you jail time even if they throw in other charges (paraphernalia, conspiracy, resisting, etc) THere are circumstances where it could lead to jail time (third offense, perhaps a weapons charge as well) but its rare. Nobody really cares about marijuana these days. Big Busts (there are alot here in new Mexico) don't even make the news. People _do care alot_ about money so as trucktown says one only needs to follow the paper trail to see if anyone will care enough to follow through on some charges.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jerz_hardpack said:


> I've flown multiple times since 9/11 with a small amount of nugz in my pocket, but with the new introduction of body scanners at major airports I am very hesitant. Sometimes I would hide some in checked luggage/board bag but as I get older I become more paranoid. Has anyone flown recently with accompanied by Dr. Greenfield? Comments appreciated.. (except if you're a wisea$$).


Buy local...
either hook up with other local riders here or on FB, or smell around and ask..
it took me 20 minutes to find some in Revelstoke last winter 
Can you say KUSH? 
Never worth the paranoia of flying with it. Don't give them satisfaction.


----------

